# поесть or есть ?



## alevtinka

[The French are known for their loving to eat well]

[поесть / есть] which one should I use here to mean "like to eat well" ?

Французы знамениты тем, что они любят вкусно ????


----------



## LilianaB

The first one.


----------



## morzh

alevtinka said:


> [The French are known for their loving to eat well]
> 
> [поесть / есть] which one should I use here to mean "like to eat well" ?
> 
> Французы знамениты тем, что они любят вкусно ????



Only in this context. "Любить поесть" - "like to eat well".
But by itself "поесть" does not mean "to eat well" - it simply means "to have a meal".


----------



## Aphelios

And what's the difference between поесть and съесть? That prefix (по) indicates "a little"? Is there a perfective counterpart to поесть, like, for instance, посъесть (I doubt that verb even exists)?


----------



## morzh

Aphelios said:


> And what's the difference between поесть and съесть? That prefix (по) indicates "a little"? Is there a perfective counterpart to поесть, like, for instance, посъесть (I doubt that verb even exists)?



1. Поесть - is perfect. It means finished action.
2. The prefix "по-" does not mean only  "a little".
It means - limitation in time (поговорить, поспать); used with the suffix "-ива/ыва" - intermittent action (постукивать, поглядывать, покашливать); beginning of action (побежать, пойти); finished action (поел, побил).
There are dual meanings: so, "полить" means both finished action "to have watered (a plant)" and beginning of action "полил дождь (it started to rain)".


3. As for your question, the difference between "поесть и съесть" is this:

Поесть - means either to have something (not a lot) to eat, or to have finished eating.
- Ты поел что-нибудь? - Да, бутерброд. (Have you eaten something - Yes, a sandwich)
- Ты уже поел? - Да. - Have you finished eating - Yes.

Съесть - means to eat something in whole.

- Он Съел целого барана - he ate the whole sheep!
- Я съел бутерброд - I ate a sandwich.
- Волк тебя съест - The wolf will eat you.

Sometimes they are interchangeable, but the difference is there.


----------



## Aphelios

Огромное спасибо, Morzh! Теперь понятно


----------



## Saluton

alevtinka said:


> Французы знамениты тем, что они любят вкусно ????


The word покушать instead of поесть would fit better here, although it's less formal than поесть: *французы известны тем, что любят вкусно покушать.* However, I still don't think it sounds natural enough and you should probably paraphrase the whole sentence, depending on the context.
In any case, you shouldn't use the word знамениты here. Знаменитый means very well known, much better known than известный, and implies a positive connotation while this sentence is neutral.


----------



## Syline

Aphelios said:


> And what's the difference between поесть and съесть?


The main grammatical difference is that the verb "съесть" is transitive, it always requires a direct object.


----------



## alevtinka

Does [Французы известны тем, что они любят вкусно есть / кушать] make any sense ? Is it grammatically considered to be incorrect ?


----------



## Saluton

From the grammatical point of view, it's probably OK, but doesn't sound natural.


----------



## alevtinka

Saluton said:


> From the grammatical point of view, it's probably OK, but doesn't sound natural.


What's the slight deviation in sense, compared with perfective one ? I feel there is no difference (((


----------



## Maroseika

alevtinka said:


> What's the slight deviation in sense, compared with perfective one ? I feel there is no difference (((



I'd say французы любят вкусно есть is correct only gramatically, but stylistically it's just wrong. 
Just because вкусно поесть is a stable saying, as well as хорошо питаться. 
Maybe only in very special context it may work: Французы любят вкусно есть, долго спать и много отдыхать.


----------



## justAnote

Совсем по-русски было бы, наверное, "французы известные любители хорошо поесть".

а сфера употребления глагола "кушать", кстати, весьма невелика:
- так говорят об особах королевской крови (Его величество кушать изволят),
- о маленьких детях (ребенок кушает),
вот, собственно, и всё.

И еще.. Этот глагол никогда не следует употреблять, рассказываю о себе, т.е. так не говорят "Я кушаю" (не знаю, как подставить значок, что это неправильное предложение).

ПС.
Пишу всё это "из головы", где вычитал не помню


----------



## Syline

justAnote said:


> И еще.. Этот глагол никогда не следует употреблять, рассказываю о себе, т.е. так не говорят "Я кушаю" (не знаю, как подставить значок, что это неправильное предложение).


Не согласна. Ничего зазорного в употреблении глагола "кушать" по отношению к себе не вижу. Выбор того или иного слова зависит от того, кому говорить, при каких обстоятельствах, с какой целью и т.д. "Кушать" в некоторых ситуациях звучит лучше, чем приземленное и простецкое "есть". 


Меня вот что интересует: кто как произносит "есть". Я лично говорю [йесть], но неоднократно слышала от разных людей [исть] / [йисть].  Мне всегда это казалось странным, но я всегда стеснялась спросить, почему они так говорят.

С "поесть" то же самое. Мой вариант [пайесть], но слышала [паисть] / [пайисть].

Еще, мое [йидим] vs. их [идим].


----------



## Explorer41

Надо же...

Мой дедушка иногда говорит "исть", но только в качестве шутки. Я всегда относил это к его склонности поиграть с диалектными словами -- сам он родом из Вологодской области. Больше нигде такого глагола не слышал. А Вы где с этим словом познакомились?

Что касается [й]... Когда ударение падает на слог с гласным, выраженным "йотированной" буквой, я практически всегда произношу этот гласный со звуком [й] впереди (но, скажем, в глаголе "поедает" у меня нет и намёка на [й]). Другой вопрос -- какого рода этот [й]. В слове "йод" (которое некоторые предлагали писать как "ёд") этот звук -- полноценный согласный. Может быть, потому что редко употребляется... В слове "есть" или "моя" -- это обычно скорее полугласный (особенно "он ест"). В слове "поесть" этот полугласный почти не слышен и при быстрой речи может выпадать полностью -- и тогда я произношу его точно так же, как произносил бы "поэсть".

В отношении [й] я не замечал отличий в речи окружающих от моей речи (даже специально прислушивался к дикторам в метро -- [й] выпадает точно так же).



Syline said:


> "Кушать" в некоторых ситуациях звучит лучше, чем приземленное и простецкое "есть".


Не вижу ничего простецкого и приземлённого в глаголе "есть". Стандартный глагол для выражения действия. В отличие от звучащего по-детски "кушать" (от использования "кушать" даже отказываются пятиклассники -- записывая, например, переводы французских слов на уроках иностранного языка. Как раз потому что звучит по-детски, а они уже большие  . После чего иные путают французские глаголы "être" и "manger"... Сам был тогда в пятом классе, помню!).


----------



## Maroseika

justAnote said:


> Пишу всё это "из головы", где вычитал не помню



В том-то и дело. Это какое-то очень советско-книжное правило, которому живой язык подчиняться не желает. Что же касается его детскости или особой вежливости, то вот у Даля интересно: "Кушают одни только свиньи, а люди-де едят".



Syline said:


> Я лично говорю [йесть], но неоднократно слышала от разных людей [исть] / [йисть]. Мне всегда это казалось странным, но я всегда стеснялась спросить, почему они так говорят.


Вероятно, украинизм - (от їсти).


----------



## Syline

Explorer41 said:


> Мой дедушка иногда говорит "исть", но только в качестве шутки. Я всегда относил это к его склонности поиграть с диалектными словами -- сам он родом из Вологодской области. Больше нигде такого глагола не слышал. А Вы где с этим словом познакомились?


В Улан-Удэ. Слышала именно от местных. Хотя вот мне подумалось, может, они все были семейскими. Одна девчонка, от которой я постоянно слышала "исть" и его производные, была точно семейской. Тогда это может что-то объяснять.   



> В слове "поесть" этот полугласный почти не слышен и при быстрой речи может выпадать полностью -- и тогда я произношу его точно так же, как произносил бы "поэсть".


Ну да, у меня тут тоже [й] нечеткое, если вообще имеется. Меня больше волновал отчетливый ударный [и] вместо ударного [е/э]. На слух разница большая.



> Не вижу ничего простецкого и приземлённого в глаголе "есть". Стандартный глагол для выражения действия. В отличия от звучащего по-детски "кушать" (от использования "кушать" даже отказываются пятиклассники -- записывая, например, переводы французских слов на уроках иностранного языка. Как раз потому что звучит по-детски, а они уже большие  . После чего иные путают французские глаголы "être" и "manger"... Сам был тогда в пятом классе, помню!).


Дети всегда новорят походить на взрослых в их детском понимании взрослости  А вообще, это все ситуативно. Иногда "ем" (на вопрос "что делаешь?", например) звучит кратко и сухо, а "кушаю" отдает теплотой и доверительностью. В других случаях нейтральное "ем" подходит лучше, нежели инфантильное, несерьезное "кушаю". 
Просто justAnote так категорично заявил, что *никогда* не следует употреблять. Я с этим не согласна, речевые особенности индивидуальны, его слова еще более или менее справедливы по отношению к мужской речи.


----------



## Syline

maroseika said:


> Вероятно, украинизм - (от їсти).


Тоже вариант! У нас тут много украинцев.   



> Что же касается его детскости или особой вежливости, то вот у Даля интересно: "Кушают одни только свиньи, а люди-де едят".


А я помню, как в далеком детстве слышала от одной незнакомой пожилой женщины слова примерно следующего содержания: "Надо говорить 'кушать', 'есть' говорят только плебеи". :d


Edit 
А почему у меня в посте буква в смайлике стала строчной? Уже второй раз такое происходит. И главное, нельзя исправить.


----------



## Maroseika

Syline said:


> А почему у меня в посте буква в смайлике стала строчной? Уже второй раз такое происходит.


Потому что это очень серьезный форум. Какие еще вам тут смайлики?


----------



## Syline

Maroseika said:


> Потому что это очень серьезный форум. Какие еще вам тут смайлики?


Хаха )) а смайлик-то я взяла из здешнего набора смайликов  

Edit
О, щас нормально )


----------



## Sobakus

Тут уже затрагивали это "кушать", приводя правило, где говорилось, что-де это слово нормативно употреблять лишь женщинам, а вот мужчинам - уже ненормативно. Ещё та чушь, по-моему.


----------



## morzh

Я читал, давно еще, именно ...ну не в правилах - правила такого нет, а в "наставлениях по хорошему русскому", уж не помню у кого - к примеру, Чуковский писал на эти темы, что слово "кушать" не следует употреблять в 1-м лице.

Я - ем, поел, буду есть.

Употребление же в других лицах допустимо, но звучит, как там было сказано, "по-мещански".

Однако, употребление безличное, или в устоявшихся ситуационных выражениях, допустимо.

В спектакле, забыл, в каком, было:"Ты вернешься. Когда тебе захочется кушать".

Сам я с личными местоимениями напрямую это слово не употребляю, но сказать "кушать хочется" могу.

Ну и с детьми, с маленькими. "Кушай кашку, Машенька".


----------



## Maroseika

Показателен в этом отношении словарь Ушакова (1940):

кушать - во всех формах, кроме 1-го лица, употреблялось в подобострастно-вежливом выражении (о господах, высоких особах и т.п.; дорев. прост. ). Барыня кушают. 

Партийность в лингвистике, и больше ничего. Впрочем, даже Ушаков указывал и на областной характер употребления этого глагола в первом лице.


----------

